# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग : वजन कम करने के लिए

## Krishna

वजन कम करने के लिए आपके कई तरीके आजमा लिये हैं लेकिन उनका कोई फायदा नहीं मिल रहा है, तो इस बार इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग को आजमाकर देखिये यह आपका वजन आसानी से कम करने में मदद करेगा। 

इस तकनीक की खासियत यह है कि इसमें एक्*सरसाइज के दौरान जल्*दी-जल्*दी बदलाव लाया जाता है। कुल मिलाकर यह आपको जल्*दी फायदा पहुंचाने वाला व्*यायाम है। इस लेख में इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग से वजन कम करने के तरीके के बारे में विस्*तार से जानिए।

----------


## Krishna

............................

----------


## Krishna

*क्*या है इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग*अगर आप जल्दी वजन कम करना चाहते हैं इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग अच्छा तरीका साबित होगा। इसमें एक्सरसाइज में जल्दी बदलाव लाया जाता है। इसमें 45 से 60 मिनट तक कार्डियो व्*यायाम कर सकते हैं। इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग में वॉर्म-अप और कूल-डाउन शामिल हैं। इसे करने के लिए कुछ बातों को जरूर ध्*यान में रखें।
*वॉकिंग और जॉगिंग एक साथ*ट्रेडमिल पर वॉकिंग और जॉगिंग दोनों एक साथ कीजिए। ग्रेड-5 पर वॉकिंग करें और फ्लैट सरफेस पर जॉगिंग कर सकते हैं। इनक्लाइन पोजिशन पर वॉक करते वक्त मशीन की स्पीड कम रखें। ऐसा न करने से घुटनों में दबाव आ सकता है। बाग-बगीचे में जाकर इंटरवल रनिंग प्रैक्टिस भी कर सकते हैं।
*क्रॉस ट्रेनिंग कीजिए*क्रॉस ट्रेनिंग से भी अच्छे नतीजे देखने को मिलेंगे। हर मशीन में अलग पॉश्चर की गाइडलाइन होती है। ज्यादा से ज्यादा कैलोरी बर्न करने के लिए इसका अनुसरण करना बहुत जरूरी है। इसे करते वक्*त अपनी कमर यानी स्पाइन सीधी रखें और ज्यादा कैलोरी बर्न करने के लिए बाजू को आगे-पीछे करें। शुरू में इसे केवल 1-2 मिनट तक ही कीजिए, बाद में इसे धीरे-धीरे बढ़ाइये। इसका आरपीएम 75 से ज्यादा नहीं होना चाहिए। हर दो मिनट के बाद लेवल को बढ़ाएं और लेवल-5 तक लेकर जाएं। एवरेज आरपीएम 60-65 के बीच आए। दस मिनट तक ऐसा करने के बाद लेवल-1 तक वापस आएं। इसे 2 से 3 मिनट करें।

----------


## Krishna

*ग्रुप एक्*सरसाइज भी करें*कई लोगों के साथ या अपने दोस्*तों के साथ भी इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग  कर सकते हैं। ग्रुप एक्सरसाइज जैसे एरोबिक्*स, डांस और स्टेप वर्कआउट कीजिए। इसमें इंटरवल प्रिंसिपल का अनुसरण जरूर कीजिए।*इन्*हें भी आजमायें*इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग से न केवल आसानी से आपका वजन कम होता है साथ ही मांसपेशियां भी मजबूत होती हैं। इसलिए इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग के दौरान सप्ताह में दो दिन किक-बॉक्सिंग, स्विमिंग, स्पिनिंग, कार्डियो आदि कर सकते हैं।*इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग के फायदे*इस ट्रेनिंग के कई फायदे हैं। इससे शरीर की मसल्स जितनी मजबूत होंगी उतनी ही आसानी से अतिरिक्*त कैलोरीज भी बर्न होंगी।

----------


## Krishna

*खान-पान का ध्*यान रखें*इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग के दौरान खानपान पर विशेष ध्*यान दीजिए। दिन में तीन बार खाने की बजाय पांच से छह बार, छोटी-छोटी मील्स लें। विटामिन और मिनरल के लिए नट्स और सीड्स का प्रयोग कीजिए, इससे आपको दिनभर ऊर्जा मिलती रहेगी।
अगर आप तेजी से और आसानी से अपना वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग आपके लिए एक बेहतर ऑप्*शन हो सकता है।

----------

